

How to pitch bloggers - PR gives social marketing advice - noor420
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ7vERCTedU

======
ShabbyDoo
I had to stop about half way through because the woman speaking is so painful
to listen to. If one is this inarticulate, she should use a teleprompter.

